# Looking for the best propane burner for crawfish



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

I have been searching the internet for a new crawfish cooker.

I am ready to "do it right" this time around. What is the best cooker on the market?
Do I go with a jet type burner or the or the large banjo type burner?
What PSI regulator?

I have been looking at the Bayou classic burners but have stumbled on a few others.

I don't want to make a mistake this time and buy a cooker that just barely gets the job done. I need a cooker that will fire a 162 quart pot if needed. And do it fast!

What do some of you guys use for a home crawfish cooker?


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

If money is no object, check out the Blue Bug Boilers.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

You can get burners similar to Bayou Classic at Academy for almost half price. I bought one with 10 psi high pressure burner head for $23 and it works great. I used it for turkey fry, crawfish boil and more frequently with a plow disc cooker. 

Best is to buy the burner for $23 and pay another $60 for a stainless steel pot at Academy. The crawfish/turkey kit usually comes with flimsy aluminum pot.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I know someone will bust my ba**s ,but you can use any burner take the regulater off and straight pipe it !!!!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

deano5x said:


> I know someone will bust my ba**s ,but you can use any burner take the regulater off and straight pipe it !!!!!


When was the last time you did that with a low pressure burner?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

How big is your pot?

Get a jet burner type; 100k btu minimum.

http://www.lalagniappe.com/mall/Jet-Burners.htm


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine is like a torch, turn that sucka on and a bigpot will boil in 5 mins. Sounds like a plane taking off. Got it about 10 year ago. Hotter the fire, better the crawfish. Boil, pour crawfish in, return to boil( about minute or two) and let soak for 15 minutes.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have home made ones and store bought , no reg. they burn like yours like a plane taking off!


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

These guys have everything including any part you could possibly need.
DO

http://www.tejassmokers.com/


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

jet burners are the way to go.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Well here is the "ready to go" cooker I have been looking at .......
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/sp40-bayou-classic-double-jet-propane-burner.htm

And this is the burner I am looking at and thinking about just rebuilding the cooker I already have. This burner and a 40PSI regulator.........
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/619alp-32-jet-propane-gas-jet-burner.htm


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

LandsEnd said:


> These guys have everything including any part you could possibly need.
> DO
> 
> http://www.tejassmokers.com/


I second Tejas Smokers! They are one of our HLSR Sponsors, and they built a raffle fryer setup for us last year that was crazy! Shot a flame almost 3 feet high! Could boil a 10 gallon pot in something like 15 minutes. And not only are they great guys that hand build everything, but they are LOCAL!


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance here, and not to highjack from th OP. But what advantage do you get from a jet burner vs a cast iron burner of the same btu's? 210,000 btu's is 210,000 btu's right?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Double jet burner from Lowes...69.00


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mas360 said:


> You can get burners similar to Bayou Classic at Academy for almost half price. I bought one with 10 psi high pressure burner head for $23 and it works great. I used it for turkey fry, crawfish boil and more frequently with a plow disc cooker.
> 
> Best is to buy the burner for $23 and pay another $60 for a stainless steel pot at Academy. The crawfish/turkey kit usually comes with flimsy aluminum pot.


This is the way I roll. There's really nothing to be gained from the high dollar stuff except a lighter wallet.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Excuse my ignorance here, and not to highjack from th OP. But what advantage do you get from a jet burner vs a cast iron burner of the same btu's? 210,000 btu's is 210,000 btu's right?


Gotta agree....I hate the roar of those jet burners. A good high pressure cast burner spreads the flame better too.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought a double jet king cooker 185k BTU from academy for $69.00. I love it compared to the low pressure one i own...i think its 54K BTU.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i have both types i dont prefer 1 over the other they both get the job done, both will make water boil


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Excuse my ignorance here, and not to highjack from th OP. But what advantage do you get from a jet burner vs a cast iron burner of the same btu's? 210,000 btu's is 210,000 btu's right?


Excellent question. I always assumed the jet burners were better, but the bayou classic double jet burner and banjo burner both put out 210,000 btu's. I know the jet burners tend to be loud. I've never had a banjo burner. I sent an email to bayou classic asking for the advantages and disadvantages. I'm really curious and may upgrade from my littler burner. On the other hand, taking longer to boil the bugs means more beers consumed.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Family reunion on the beach one year. House next to us was trying to boil some shrimp. The wind was killing them. I lent them my jet burner. Problem solved. A BTU is a BTU, but you have to get it to the bottom of the pot. I have both types and use them about 50/50. The noise is a PITA for sure, but you can boil/fry anytime, anyplace, and any condition with the jet.

You do want a good heavy duty pot for the jet or else you get a supper hot spot on the bottom. Not a problem for boiling, but can burn your oil.


----------

